# got the lcp and love it



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

Ok picked up the new lcp cleaned it and shot it today its like my old keltec .380 just nicer looking. Does everyone that has one like it or not. I personally like the ruger then the keltec. Tell me what you think :smt023


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Sure like my LCP. It fits what it was designed to do. Can't answer about the Keltec, don't have one and as long as I have the LCP won't need one.:mrgreen:


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Mine is a summer gun, I like it for the concealment factor. Fits in a front pocket or side cargo pants pocket in an Uncle Mike's (size 1) pocket holster and depending on the pants or shorts, you can not tell it is there. If there is any printing it looks like a blackberry in the pocket. I should look at a Galco pocket holster but can't find one yet in a store to handle yet.

Do not particularly care for the recoil when shooting but figure if needed it is going to be like big game or bird hunting. You will not feel the recoil and rarely do you hear the bang. I shoot it every couple of weeks to stay comptent.

During the winter, fall and spring, I carry a Kahr PM9.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

It's fine, for what it is. It actually shoots a little better than I expected, and mine has had no failures after about 300 rounds, with FMJ or JHP's.

I'm still undecided about what type of self-defense ammo to use. I carried it for awhile with the FMJ ammo I practiced with, because the penetration with most JHP's really sucks in .380 caliber. I've got Golden Sabres in it, now, for no particular reason, except that they come 25 to a box.

I'm thinking about compromising, by getting some of the Buffalo Bore Hardcast +P's, but I haven't seen them anywhere, except online.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i love my LCP - i usually go thru 4 or 5 clips when I go to the range then switch off to my 9mm and 22
it is great for a pocket gun which is probably all that i would ever need for my lifestyle - then again i can put my G26 on an ankle holster for more power
AS FAR AS AMMO... I thought that i heard real recently that Hornady has come out with a new .380 that expands to twice the diameter
i am looking for it to buy a couple of boxes but as of now i am using the Speer loads for SD


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Does the LCP slide lock back after the last shot?


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

No it does not lock back after last roung, but you can manually lock the slide back with the lever -- figure that one out. But I really enjoy my lcp, its a solid shooter and a great option when cannot carry anything else.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

hideit said:


> ... I thought that i heard real recently that Hornady has come out with a new .380 that expands to twice the diameter


I think the Corbon DPX is supposed to have the greatest expansion.

The problem is penetration. A .380 hollow point, out of such a short barrel only penetrates about 9" in ballistic gel. If you get attacked by a really big, drugged up bad guy, wearing a heavy coat, he may beat you to death before you can bleed him out, by shooting chunks off of him.

Of course, that's the chance you take, when you have to settle for carrying a mouse gun. The only time I carry the LCP is when I just absolutely cannot carry something bigger.


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

*I love this thing*

I love this thing so much i wanna get another one, and no the slide does not lock back after the last round.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I think the LCP is an excellent concealed carry weapon. Right now I carry mine in my front pocket, mostly in a pocket holster. I keep an extra magazine in the watch pocket of my jeans, or in the pocket with other trousers. I do not notice that I am carrying it, and neither does anyone else. It is a weapon I can always have with me wherever I go that CCW is legal. 

Mine is accurate at close range with minimal, felt recoil. As far as I have shot it, it seems completely reliable. I believe the LCP to be a timely answer to our CCW requirements.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Yep like mine, it fits right in the pocket..goes bang every time.


----------

